# Bild größer skalieren



## Caliban (14. September 2005)

Moin,ich hab mal eine frage:Ich habe ein Bild 159 Pixel mal 159 Pixel, wie bekomme ich das auf eine größe von 800Pixel x 800Pixel, ohne das die Bildqualität verschlechtert wirdIch kenne mich leider mal so überhaupt nicht mit dem Prg aus,ich hatte vorher Corel Draw aber das ist mir irgendwie abhanden gekommen und da konnte ich es unter dem Punkt"Vektorisieren" machen aber das hab ich in Photoshop noch nicht gefunden


----------



## chrisbergr (14. September 2005)

*Re: Hilfe Voll*

Ein (pixel)Bild wirst du niemals, vor allem nicht bei diesen Größen, ohne Qualitätsverlust vergrößern können.
Wie sagt man immer so schön, wo keine Pixel, also Bildinformationen, sind, sind einfach keine und können nur 'erraten' werden.

Gruß


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. September 2005)

*Re: Hilfe Voll*

Hallo,

Du wirst das Bild, sofern es nicht aus Vektoren besteht, nicht verlustfrei größer skalieren können.
Allerdings gibt Dir die Funktion der bikubischen Bildneuberechnung (zu finden unter Bild => Bildgröße)
eine Möglichkeit Dein Bild einigermaßen zufriedenstellen größer skalieren zu können.

Dazu empfehle ich Dir durch die auftretende Unschärfe (die bei solch starker Vergrößerung wohl
auftritt) das Programm Neat Image oder den Trick über den Hochpass-Effekt (Ebene duplizieren,
auf dieser Ebene den Hochpass-Effekt anwenden mit der Stärke 2 und dann den Ebenenmodus
auf "lineares Licht" stellen)

Abschließend möchte ich noch sagen, dass Du wohl ohne Verluste Dein Bild mit keiner Möglichkeit
größer bekommst - dazu fehlen einfach die Informationen, die Photoshop oder ein anderes Programm
dazu braucht.

Gruss

P.S. Ich hab dem Thread mal nen sinnvolleren Titel gegeben.


----------



## McAce (14. September 2005)

Ein gutes Programm ist Photozoom es ist da viel besser als PS weil es einfach nur
für diesen Zweck entwickelt ist aber wunder kann´s auch nicht vollbringen.


----------



## thecamillo (14. September 2005)

Falls dein Bild über ein gewisses Maaß an dpi hat, in Photoshop einfach Strg+t drücken, falls net empfehle ich S-Spline! Google ist dein Freund


----------



## Caliban (14. September 2005)

Danke für eure Hilfe,jetzt bin ich ein bisschen schlauer geworden,lol ,werde alles mal antesten.THX


----------



## Leola13 (14. September 2005)

Hai,

laut dem Herrn und Meister Scott Kelby, in Photoshop CS für digitale Fotografie :

Bildgröße aus dem Bildmenü auswählen - Bild neu berechnen akrivieren - Bikubisch glatter anwählen - Zoll durch Prozent ersetzen (bei der Maßeinheit) un dhier 110 eintragen.

Im Buch ist eine Anleitung zur Erstellung einer Aktion angegeben, damit man es 15 mal ablaufen lassen kann.

Angabe : von 4,75" * 4,75" (Zoll ?) auf 20" * 20" ohne nennenswerte Qualitätsunterschiede.

Würde für dich ja fast ausreichen. Habe ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.

Ciao Stefan


----------

